# has anyone else seen this bumper sticker? what do you think about it.



## gone_fishing (May 9, 2008)

I see it everywhere...on the surface it seems all goody goody but.......


----------



## Ramya (May 9, 2008)

I cringe everytime I see one of those. I'm not sure why but it makes me uncomfortable


----------



## discobiscuits (May 9, 2008)

My general answer is: I have no problem with the *bumper sticker* (I do not yet have an opinion on the website or organization yet until I have more information).

The reason that I do not have a problem with the _bumper sticker_ is because the bible calls for Christians to live in peace with our neighbors (regardless of that person's beliefs). The bumper sticker states: "Coexist" using various symbols thereby presenting the message that no matter who we are and what we believe, we should live peaceably amongst each other with respect for each other. That is my take and my opinion.

Scriptures:
Who is my neighbor? 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]*Luke 10:25-37

*Live in peace with one another:
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]*1 Thessalonians 5:13
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]Live in peace with all men:
*Hebrews 12:14

*Love is the fulfillment of the Law:
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]*Romans 13:9-10

*Love God and your neighbor; the most important commandments:
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]*Mark 12:33*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## january noir (May 9, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> My general answer is: I have no problem with the *bumper sticker* (I do not yet have an opinion on the website or organization yet until I have more information).
> 
> The reason that I do not have a problem with the _bumper sticker_ is because the bible calls for Christians to live in peace with our neighbors (regardless of that person's beliefs). The bumper sticker states: "Coexist" using various symbols thereby presenting the message that no matter who we are and what we believe, we should live peaceably amongst each other with respect for each other. That is my take and my opinion.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this.


----------



## gone_fishing (May 9, 2008)

amerikan said:


> I cringe everytime I see one of those. I'm not sure why but it makes me uncomfortable


 
It makes me feel uncomfortable to although I cannot put my finger on it.

I hear what the other posters are saying....to live peaceably still...something befuddles me about it.


----------



## Keep1Belle (May 9, 2008)

It doesnt unsettle me.  Its pretty straightforward.  Be tolerant of others beliefs and coexist in a respectful manner.

Its not advocating to practice or experiment with other religions.  Its not telling you to be accepting or agreeable to what others believe, but it is conveying a message of tolerance and respect and that is a good thing.

I'm not sure why a person would be unsettled by it, its not advocating witchcraft or saying lets have one large kum bay ya religion.  Its just saying lets tolerate one another and live together peacefully.  Which is what we need more of imho


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 9, 2008)

adequate said:


> I see it everywhere...on this service it seems all goody goody but.......


  I don't have a problem with it.  it is just telling us all to coexist.  We have to anyway.  I think it's clever.  I am a lot more analytical with it too.  I see Islam and Christianity on the ends(bookends so to speak) and Judaism in the center(which is where God started it all in the first place)  Christianity is on the end(the last one of those symbols you will ever need in my opinion as a Christian)


----------



## Ramya (May 9, 2008)

adequate said:


> It makes me feel uncomfortable to although I cannot put my finger on it.
> 
> I hear what the other posters are saying....to live peaceably still...something befuddles me about it.


 
Exactly. I have no problem with what it says mentally, but it's just something about it that I can't let go. I think I'm going to research its origins...


----------



## PaperClip (May 9, 2008)

The first commandment says "thou shalt have no other gods before me. 

I speculate that this also means no other gods BESIDE/ALONGSIDE me....

so we cannot "peacefully" coexist.

I may (have to) tolerate your right to express your religious beliefs, but I certainly don't have to celebrate your religious beliefs.

Also,

Exodus 23:13: " 13And in all things that I have said unto you be circumspect: and make no mention of the name of other gods, neither let it be heard out of thy mouth."

Deut 6: "13Thou shalt fear the LORD thy God, and serve him, and shalt swear by his name. 

 14Ye shall not go after other gods, of the gods of the people which are round about you;  15(For the LORD thy God is a jealous God among you) lest the anger of the LORD thy God be kindled against thee, and destroy thee from off the face of the earth."


----------



## gone_fishing (May 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> The first commandment says "thou shalt have no other gods before me.
> 
> I speculate that this also means no other gods BESIDE/ALONGSIDE me....
> 
> ...


 
yeah see...i'm with you on this one......I think this is why I'm befuddled. I don't know the true intent. Something's off with my spirit about this...

I'm off to research origins. I'm seeing them EVERYWHERE....even in "rainbow" colors.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 9, 2008)

I strongly disagree with the post about no other gods. The message is to live peacfully with people who have differnet religious/spiritual beliefs. It is NOT telling us (Christians) to have other gods above, with, beside the great I AM. 

Yes, God does instruct His children/followers in that way. However, this *bumper sticker* is not instructing or suggesting that people follow any other god than the one they believe in (or not) and to simply coexist; that is to live together without animosity toward each other. Again, as in my OP, I only am commenting on the _bumper sticker_ itself.

*As to the organization* or the thought/intent behind it, this is what I have found and I will add my opinion at some other time after I've had an opportunity to read the information. I will say this as a *preliminary* opinion: I do not like the overall message of the foundation _*IF*_ it means compromising my instructions and beliefs from God's Word. I will continue to live peaceably with others as God's word instructs me to do.

This bumper sticker seems to be promoting the Coexist Foundation whose message is:


> The Coexist Foundation is a charity established in 2006 to promote better understanding between Jews,  						Christians and Muslims - the Abrahamic Faiths -  through education, dialogue and research.  Through the  						projects and programmes which we support, we hope to help people of these faiths improve their relations  						- above all with each other, but also with different faiths, and with those of no faith.



I believe this is why some people are "unsettled".






More info:
http://www.coexistfoundation.net/
http://www.stampandshout.com/shop/bumper-stickers/coexist.php
http://www.coexistonline.com/index.php
http://www.afrothought.com/?p=27
http://camelbo.blogspot.com/2007/11/cold-and-broken-hallelujiah.html

Read other's opinions/comments here:
http://thirdwatch.wordpress.com/2008/02/27/coexistence/


----------



## Minx (May 11, 2008)

Nope, can't get with that.

Some people kill me when they try to use the line "you're a Christian,you should love/accept/ tolerate (fill in the blank).........."

Um, I read my bible and my bible tells me that I should stay away from some things/people and what they participate in.

So on the contrary, _it is becasue I'm a Christian_ that I refuse to align myself with that line of thought and just accept everything and everybody.
_It is because I am a Christian_ that I simply must take a stand and denounce some things; this organization and what it stands for being one of them........

pagan symbols next to the cross?

I think not.


dk


----------



## chinadoll (May 11, 2008)

dkbeauti said:


> Nope, can't get with that.
> 
> Some people kill me when they try to use the line "you're a Christian,you should love/accept/ tolerate (fill in the blank).........."
> 
> ...


 
ITA............


----------



## discobiscuits (May 11, 2008)

Well, I am a Christian and my bible tells me to love my neighbor *and live in peace* with him/her, not just the ones that believe as I do. I also know that the bible talks about being unequally yoked but that has nothing to to with coexisting peacefully with those who do not do as we do or believe as we do. I have always found it closed minded, haughty, high minded, arrogant, puffed up, self centered, etc. when Christians denounce ideas such as this coexist campaign. No one is saying to love/respect/tolerate but yes, we should, Christian or not we just don't have to accept and follow that which we do not believe.

We are to be separate as God told Solomon not to marry women from specific backgrounds because they would turn his heart from God; and they did. That is the kind of "come out from" God wants us to do. But Jesus sat with sinners. He drew them to him, he chided people who tried to keep them from Him because those are the people we are supposed to reach. How dare we as Christians take the position that we can't coexist with our fellow humans because they do not believe as we do. How can a imitator of Christ fear or denounce the ideal of living with others in peace? 

Don't get it twisted, I am not a coexist campaigner or supporter, I am only commenting on the message that the bumper sticker is attempting to get across.

This bumper sticker is not suggesting that these different beliefs open their arms and embrace other beliefs. The bumper sticker is simply reminding us that we are all on the same planet and we all should do what Rodney King said: we should "all get along", not we should all be on one accord with the same beliefs. 

I am not Islamic but I do not abhor or shun the Islam practitioner. I seek to open a dialog and in doing so I can teach and share what I believe and in the end I hope that would bring change in that person. 

ETA: I don't have to believe what other's do, they don't have to believe what I believe. We just have to live together in peace, with respect and not hate or despise each other because of our different beliefs or try to force our beliefs and lifestyle on others. 



> DICTIONARY
> Main Entry:co·ex·ist
> 
> 
> ...





> BIBLE:
> *Live in peace with one another*:
> 1 Thessalonians 5:13
> 
> ...


----------



## Farida (May 11, 2008)

It doesn't bother me. I don't have to accept or endorse other people's religions but I tolerate them. It's a free country.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 11, 2008)

vivmaiko said:


> It doesn't bother me. *I don't have to accept or endorse other people's religions but I tolerate them.* It's a free country.



 That's all I'm sayin. LOL

ETA: Dare I even suggest that the cross as a religious symbol is pagan as well? *hears collective GASP and murmurs of "blasphemy" amongst the "sisteren"*


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 12, 2008)

dkbeauti said:


> Nope, can't get with that.
> 
> Some people kill me when they try to use the line "you're a Christian,you should love/accept/ tolerate (fill in the blank).........."
> 
> ...



I agree that christians and non believers/ belivers in other faiths should not be equally yoked as said in the Bible..BUT I think what this sticker is getting at is the war and pain that humans have caused one another becuase they have not agreed to coexist.
Coexist is the diference between living next to a Muslim (with you being Christian) saying hi when you see them cutting the grass, being in the neighborhood association together, etc
or.... living next to a Muslim and being umpleasant, making it difficult for them to feel welcome in the area etc.

If you already do the former (are a nice and pleasant neighbor) then you are coexisting. No need to learn or practice or even hear about other religions.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 12, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> I agree that Christians and non believers/ believers in other faiths should not be equally yoked as said in the Bible..BUT I think what *this sticker is getting at is the* war and *pain that humans have caused one another because they have not agreed to coexist.*
> * Coexist is the difference between living next to a Muslim (with you being Christian) saying hi when you see them cutting the grass, being in the neighborhood association together, etc
> or.... living next to a Muslim and being unpleasant, making it difficult for them to feel welcome in the area etc.
> 
> If you already do the former (are a nice and pleasant neighbor) then you are coexisting. No need to learn or practice or even hear about other  religions.*



I agree.


----------



## PaperClip (May 12, 2008)

In my township where I live, which is still a predominantly white, middle-class neighborhood but there are ethnic groups moving in, I drive on a street where an Islamic temple (please forgive me for not using the proper term if "temple" is inappropriate) is being built. Actually, a newer, larger temple is being built. The houses/people who were there BEFORE the temple was built probably didn't expect an Islamic temple to be built close enough to throw a rock and hit it. A couple of the houses next door to the ediface have "for sale" signs.

I have often wondered to myself what I might do if an Islamic or Buddhist, or Hindu, etc. religious ediface was built in my neighborhood. Could I peacefully coexist? Would my spirit man continue to be irked at the conflict going with the worship of another deity? Sure, I could be living next door to atheists or devil worshippers right now and wouldn't know it. Am I still civil to my neighbors? Enough so....

To amplify (or reduce) the idea of coexistence among varying faiths beyond the basic love commandment for humankind is dangerous, and deceptive. Let's also consider that those behind this "coexist" campaign are probably NOT members of the dominant Judeo-Christian religion of the United States, so they are simply trying to carve out some space on the American religious agenda.

Let's explore these two scriptures carefully:

BIBLE:
*Live in peace with one another*:
1 Thessalonians 5:13

The Amplified version of this scripture says "12Now also we beseech you, brethren, *get to know those who labor among you* [recognize them for what they are, acknowledge and appreciate and respect them all]--your leaders who are over you in the Lord and those who warn and kindly reprove and exhort you. 13And hold them in very high and most affectionate esteem in [intelligent and sympathetic] appreciation of their work. *Be at peace among yourselves.*

1 Thessalonians is an EPISTLE to this particular church. Apostle Paul was basically telling this church to GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER IN THE CHURCH.

*Live in peace with all men*:
Hebrews 12:14 

The Amplified version of this scripture says "14Strive to live in peace with everybody and pursue that consecration and holiness *without which no one will [ever] see the Lord."*

In other words, we live in peace with all men TO SHOW THEM CHRIST.... how can we minister to someone out of hostility? We can't...so we live in peace and let the light of the Lord Jesus Christ show through our CONDUCT.


----------



## shalom (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> In my township where I live, which is still a predominantly white, middle-class neighborhood but there are ethnic groups moving in, I drive on a street where an Islamic temple (please forgive me for not using the proper term if "temple" is inappropriate) is being built. Actually, a newer, larger temple is being built. The houses/people who were there BEFORE the temple was built probably didn't expect an Islamic temple to be built close enough to throw a rock and hit it. A couple of the houses next door to the ediface have "for sale" signs.
> 
> I have often wondered to myself what I might do if an Islamic or Buddhist, or Hindu, etc. religious ediface was built in my neighborhood. Could I peacefully coexist? Would my spirit man continue to be irked at the conflict going with the worship of another deity? Sure, I could be living next door to atheists or devil worshippers right now and wouldn't know it. Am I still civil to my neighbors? Enough so....
> 
> ...


 
I agree with both of post.  Good


----------



## shalom (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> In my township where I live, which is still a predominantly white, middle-class neighborhood but there are ethnic groups moving in, I drive on a street where an Islamic temple (please forgive me for not using the proper term if "temple" is inappropriate) is being built. Actually, a newer, larger temple is being built. The houses/people who were there BEFORE the temple was built probably didn't expect an Islamic temple to be built close enough to throw a rock and hit it. A couple of the houses next door to the ediface have "for sale" signs.
> 
> I have often wondered to myself what I might do if an Islamic or Buddhist, or Hindu, etc. religious ediface was built in my neighborhood. Could I peacefully coexist? Would my spirit man continue to be irked at the conflict going with the worship of another deity? Sure, I could be living next door to atheists or devil worshippers right now and wouldn't know it. Am I still civil to my neighbors? Enough so....
> 
> ...


 
I agree with both of RR post.


----------



## gone_fishing (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> In my township where I live, which is still a predominantly white, middle-class neighborhood but there are ethnic groups moving in, I drive on a street where an Islamic temple (please forgive me for not using the proper term if "temple" is inappropriate) is being built. Actually, a newer, larger temple is being built. The houses/people who were there BEFORE the temple was built probably didn't expect an Islamic temple to be built close enough to throw a rock and hit it. A couple of the houses next door to the ediface have "for sale" signs.
> 
> I have often wondered to myself what I might do if an Islamic or Buddhist, or Hindu, etc. religious ediface was built in my neighborhood. Could I peacefully coexist? Would my spirit man continue to be irked at the conflict going with the worship of another deity? Sure, I could be living next door to atheists or devil worshippers right now and wouldn't know it. Am I still civil to my neighbors? Enough so....
> 
> ...


 
Yes yes yes at the bolded and I believe that it what perturbs me.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> In other words, *we live in peace with all men TO SHOW THEM CHRIST*.... how can we minister to someone out of hostility? We can't...*so we live in peace and let the light of the Lord Jesus Christ show through our CONDUCT*.


Which, again, is what I've been saying. Thank you for driving home my points.  
eace_sm:


----------



## PaperClip (May 12, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Which, again, is what I've been saying. Thank you for driving home my points.
> eace_sm:


 
Not so fast....

So I looked at the "Trustees" page http://www.coexistfoundation.net/trustees.htm

and interestingly, the seven trustees are from overseas.... It would be interesting to explore how this foundation gets its funding.

This project REEKS of secular humanism(?) and the watering-down of faiths. Further, this entire project appears to fit the biblical point about the seeming call for peace as that is a sign of the coming of Christ (someone please help me locate that passage).


----------



## gone_fishing (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Not so fast....
> 
> So I looked at the "Trustees" page http://www.coexistfoundation.net/trustees.htm
> 
> ...




The antichrist (beast) will come into power and sign a peace pact (covenant) with Israel for seven years (Daniel 9:27). This seven year period of time is known as the Tribulation. During the Tribulation, there will be terrible wars, famines, plagues, and natural disasters. God will be pouring out His wrath against sin, evil, and wickedness. The Tribulation will contain the four horsemen of the apocalypse, and the seven seal, trumpet, and bowl judgments.

About halfway through the 7 years, the antichrist will break the peace covenant with Israel and make war against them. The antichrist will perform the abomination of desolation and set up an image of himself to be worshipped in the temple (Daniel 9:27; 2 Thessalonians 2:3-10). The second half of the Tribulation is known as the Great Tribulation and the time of Jacob’s trouble.


----------



## PaperClip (May 12, 2008)

adequate said:


> The antichrist (beast) will come into power and sign a peace pact (covenant) with Israel for seven years (Daniel 9:27). This seven year period of time is known as the Tribulation. During the Tribulation, there will be terrible wars, famines, plagues, and natural disasters. God will be pouring out His wrath against sin, evil, and wickedness. The Tribulation will contain the four horsemen of the apocalypse, and the seven seal, trumpet, and bowl judgments.
> 
> About halfway through the 7 years, the antichrist will break the peace covenant with Israel and make war against them. The antichrist will perform the abomination of desolation and set up an image of himself to be worshipped in the temple (Daniel 9:27; 2 Thessalonians 2:3-10). The second half of the Tribulation is known as the Great Tribulation and the time of Jacob’s trouble.


 
Yes... 

I think I was thinking about Matthew 24, which, of course, coincides with the above passages....

...and these things are happening now. My local paper is reporting a massive earthquake occuring in China: http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080512/NEWS07/80512013

Matthew 24
3As He was sitting on the Mount of Olives, the disciples came to Him privately, saying, "Tell us, when will these things happen, and what will be the sign of Your coming, and of the end of the age?"


4And Jesus answered and said to them, *"See to it that no one misleads you.*

5"For many will come in My name, saying, 'I am the Christ,' and will mislead many.

6"You will be hearing of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not frightened, for those things must take place, but that is not yet the end.

7"For nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom, *and in various places there will be famines and earthquakes.*

8"But all these things are merely the beginning of birth pangs. 

9"Then they will deliver you to tribulation, and will kill you, *and you will be hated by all nations because of My name.*

10"At that time many will fall away and will betray one another and hate one another.

11"Many false prophets will arise and will mislead many.

12"Because lawlessness is increased, most people's love will grow cold. 

13"But the one who endures to the end, he will be saved.  
14"This gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in the whole world as a testimony to all the nations, and then the end will come.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> *Not so fast....*
> 
> So I looked at the "Trustees" page http://www.coexistfoundation.net/trustees.htm
> 
> ...



Like I said in my other post. I am commenting on the bumper sticker only, I reserved the right to comment on the organization and its policies or intent at a later time.

All of my comments were directly related to the concept of coexistence with people of other faiths/or lack thereof, not on coexist.org. My comments on them may be forth coming. And before you jump on it, yes, I can separate the bumper sticker from the organization because of your post - we must live in peace with others to show them Christ. That goes to showing humanists Christ as well.


----------



## PaperClip (May 12, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Like I said in my other post. I am commenting on the bumper sticker only, I reserved the right to comment on the organization and its policies or intent at a later time.
> 
> All of my comments were directly related to the concept of coexistence with people of other faiths/or lack thereof, not on coexist.org. My comments on them may be forth coming. And before you jump on it, yes, I can separate the bumper sticker from the organization because of your post - we must live in peace with others to show them Christ. That goes to showing humanists Christ as well.


 
So noted.

The bumper sticker cannot be separated from the subject matter at hand. The bumper sticker did not create itself.
The bumper sticker did not pay for itself.
The bumper sticker did not distribute itself.

There are warm bodies behind the production of said bumper sticker.... The Lord (and the enemy) need warm bodies to operate on the planet.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> So noted.
> 
> The bumper sticker cannot be separated from the subject matter at hand. The bumper sticker did not create itself.
> The bumper sticker did not pay for itself.
> ...


True that. No worries. It does speak for itself. Humanism is a belief system that we as Christians are called to live in peace with & influence by our Christian conversation.


----------



## gn1g (May 12, 2008)

This is a rich thread full of beautiful conversation.

Every knee will bow and every tongue will confess that Jesus Christ is Lord.


----------



## Minx (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> So noted.
> 
> The bumper sticker cannot be separated from the subject matter at hand. The bumper sticker did not create itself.
> The bumper sticker did not pay for itself.
> ...


 
And that's all I'm saying; I look _beneath_ what's on the surface.
I try to see what's behind it all......
possible alterior motives.

Yeah, the concept seems innocent enough "let's all live in peace."
Yes, we all would love to live in some sort of utopia, but it can't happen right now, not according to the Word.

The Bible mentions even those who profess to love the Lord being deceived(I know they love the Lord and would not intentionally go astray, that's why the enemy must use deception.)
Since I understand the times we are living in and what's to come, I'm not so quick to jump on board for certain causes, especially one that wraps itself in a "peace" weilding package.

I understand that the enemy has plans to come set up shop in a very subtle way.
One way is by appearing to be all for unity and peace; uniting all people and and all nations, and it willl look, sound, and feel so good, that he will _cause_ people to follow him, unknowingly.
Then he's gonna switch it up...............and all hell is gonna break loose.

We've been forwarned.

Look, my sisters, this is just how I feel about it.
And it's okay if you do not agree.
I love you all with the love of Christ; just pray about it and see what the Lord reveals to you.

Blessings to you all,
dk


----------



## discobiscuits (May 13, 2008)

IMO, there is no pretense or hiding that this organization is doing. I posted that in an earlier post. 

I've only been addressing the concept or the idea of humans of various beliefs living in peace amongst each other. 

I've never said to be yoked with them or subject oneself to their beliefs.

As for the reuse of the scriptures that I posted. Some of the information that was typed is accurate, however, the translation that was used is not as precise. Both of my scripture references that a man, Paul, wrote are summed up and in agreement with what God in the form of man - Jesus - said in Luke 10:25-37. Here He tells us who our neighbor is and Paul tells us how to treat that neighbor, no matter what Epistle to what church Paul was writing to.

Yes, they are directions for believer-to-believer conduct but also for conduct between believers and non-believers. Those scriptures call for Christians to live in peace with their neighbor, which means all humans, not just those in the way. Bottom line, the "warm bodies" that created the bumper sticker despite their motives are our neighbor and we must behave according to God's word. The message that their bumper sticker is attempting to portray is exactly what God's word says. Even satan used God's word to tempt Jesus, and Jesus used the word right back, and so must we.* No matter what you think the intent the people behind the bumper sticker have, that which may be meant for evil, God can turn it into good.* We are some of the tools he uses to accomplish that. If we continue to be "unsettled" and shun the people behind the message, we will lose more souls to the adversary thereby making the posts that refer to the anti-christ etc. come to fruition. 

Even if there are ulterior motives from this organization, they have activated a principle from God and if we who call ourselves by Christ's name act appropriately, then it is an opportunity to spread the gospel. 

Only God knows hearts, we don't. If the Holy Spirit has revealed something unto one of you, God is faithful and true to Himself and He will also provide, through that same Spirit, the solution. Then you can lead us in the direction that God would have us go.

This says it better than I can at almost 4am:

Who is my neighbor? Luke 10:25-37


> Credit: Retrieved from http://www.preparingforeternity.com/co-chp27.htm; May 13, 2008
> 
> This question Christ answered in the parable of the good Samaritan. He showed that our neighbor does not mean merely one of the church or faith to which we belong. It has no reference to race, color, or class distinction. Our neighbor is every person who needs our help. Our neighbor is every soul who is wounded and bruised by the adversary. Our neighbor is every one who is the property of God.
> No distinction on account of nationality, race, or caste, is recognized by God. He is the Maker of all mankind. All men are of one family by creation, and all are one through redemption. Christ came to demolish every wall of partition, to throw open every compartment of the temple, that every soul may have free access to God. *His love is so broad, so deep, so full, that it penetrates everywhere. It lifts out of Satan's circle the poor souls who have been deluded by this deceptions.* It places them within reach of the throne of God, the throne encircled by the rainbow of promise.
> ...





> Credit: http://www.anointedlinks.com/neighbor.html     Retrieved May 13, 2008
> As you can see from those examples, the neighbor that Jesus talked about was anybody who is around us – the people who live in our street, the people who live in our neighborhood, the people who live in our city, the people who live in our county or municipality or parish, the people who live in our state or province, the people who live in our country. *They are everybody who lives on our planet!* They are the people we like, and people we don't like. They are people who have a different cultural upbringing to us, they have a different skin color, a different shape to their eyes, a different language, a different belief system. They are also, like us, sinners. Like them or not, we are told to love our neighbors – and loving someone also implies forgiving them when they offend against us, or against our ideals or beliefs.


----------



## kweenameena (May 22, 2008)

Adequate, I'm glad you started this thread because I thought it was just me. When I first saw it I immediately thought "one world religion". I can't put my finger on why that came in my head but it did.
That bumper sticker doesn't sit well with me either.

I agree with all of RR's posts...they were on point!


----------



## Galadriel (May 22, 2008)

adequate said:


> I see it everywhere...on the surface it seems all goody goody but.......



I just don't like the idea that it has this subtle message telling us that if only religions peacefully coexisted (which we already do, I don't think radical crazies should count), that the world would be a better place. Never mind the fact that atheistic Stalinist Russia (and let's not forget Pol Pot) and Occultist Nazi Germany under Hitler killed more people than all religious wars combined...and this is in the 20th Century, NOT the 1400's or 1600's...but it's us who have to "learn" to be peaceful and "tolerant."


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 22, 2008)

We are to respect and love each other because we are all creations of God. I don't tolerate or accept anything that conflicts with the word of God but I do mind my business and don't worry about what adults choose to do with their lives outside of the Church. I have no problem with folks sexuality, religious practices etc. That bumper sticker implies to me that we should get along because we all have something religiously in common(God) which we do not. Our God is a distinctly different God from all other gods. He is unique because He is the only True and Wise and Living God. All other gods are false gods created by the imagination of men's corrupt minds.


----------

